# My crush gave me a hug.



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

My crush gave me a hug today... I have never felt this feeling before. I want more hugs!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

There you go! :squeeze


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Hugs are the best.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

you experienced something few of us ever will op, cherish this moment


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Good you deserve it.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## prettypony (Sep 13, 2012)

That's awesome! :3 Hugs are the best.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

naked hugs are even better


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

VanDamme said:


> There you go! :squeeze


Yay!


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

prettypony said:


> That's awesome! :3 Hugs are the best.


They are! I instantly felt secure and comfortable when we she did. We also hugged again at lunch. It's so surreal!


----------



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

that's great!! Such a great feeling. I hope more hugs are in your future


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Literally the best thing in the world are hugs. Hugs and cuddles. They are gifts sent from heaven.

From your crush too? God damn, you must be on a happy-high. That's so ****ing adorable. How did you feel after or during? Could you not stop smiling? 

God this makes me so happy. Hugs are so amazing.  Everyone should hug someone everyday!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> you experienced something few of us ever will op, cherish this moment


he has made sas very angry at him he better watch his back


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Joe said:


> he has made sas very angry at him he better watch his back


Yup, the beta's are already rising against him.
Be careful, OP.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

iCod said:


> Yup, the beta's are already rising against him.
> Be careful, OP.


fox news is going to link sas with the beta uprising now


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

@Joe @iCod









DON'T WAIT FOR GOOD THINGS TO HAPPEN, MAKE THEM HAPPEN.RIP IN PEACE ELLIOT OUR HERO


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

SaladDays said:


> @*Joe*
> @*iCod*
> 
> 
> ...











You are being sarcastic .. ..right??


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> @*Joe*
> @*iCod*
> 
> 
> ...


dude are you 4chan


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> dude are you 4chan


didn't you mention the beta uprising here first?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> didn't you mention the beta uprising here first?


icod did


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> icod did


then you have him to blame


----------



## BlackMagicZX3 (Nov 6, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> you experienced something few of us ever will op, cherish this moment


:wink2: Bro you forgot the: "DONT LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS!!!! haha


----------



## BlackMagicZX3 (Nov 6, 2015)

prettypony said:


> That's awesome! :3 Hugs are the best.


Haha nice, mine is: God, Xbox, Family, Basketball :wink2:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

what was heaven like

if i got a hug from my crush (whoever it would be at the time) it'd make my day
and week
and month
and year
and decade
and century
and millennium


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

You're so lucky... I wish this happened to me.

Congratulations though!!!

Keep at it!

- T.R.G.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

GhostlyWolf said:


> My crush gave me a hug today... I have never felt this feeling before. I want more hugs!


Hugs are nice (depending on who they're from). Way to go!


----------

